# Help ID this TOC “Red Arrows” Roadster Bicycle



## dperry (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks to CABE for helping solve many projects!
I've been refurbishing this TOC “Red Arrows” roadster bicycle.






The curved top tube and fork crown stand out, along with crank set, wheels and fenders.
I call it "Red Arrows" because the head badge is missing and doubt that arrow decals are original.





Serial # 578280 (right seat tube top).
Frame size: 18 inch (BB center to ST top); 21-1/2 inch (center to center).
Tube sizes: top tube, seat tube, down tube 1 inch diameter; head tube 1-15/32 inch; 
BB shell 1-3/4 inch; fork steerer tube reinforced 1-1/16 inch; seat post 13/16 inch.
Fork tips with round holes, 90mm OLD; rear track-style ends with adjusting screws; 112mm OLD.





Frame markings: “G” (BB shell); “D” (steerer tube base); “99” or “66” (right rear dropout).
Note the head tube has three screw holes for a missing headbadge.
Head tube decal: spread eagle on classical architecture with globe, shield crest, missing logo.
Seat tube decal: bike shop crest shape (slightly off-center) “…’s” “C...ORKS” CYCLEWORKS?
Arrow decals: pointing rearward on both sides of top tube and down tube; pointing down on fork blades. 





Crankset: Unknown two-piece crankset, with triangular taper axle, 7-inch crank arms, 26-tooth inch-pitch chainwheel with cut-out 5-star pattern; bottom bracket with press-in bearing cups 1-9/16” outside diameter; Star USA #46 retainer bearings with 8 x 5/16” balls.

Wheels: 28 x 1-1/2 inch wood core steel clad tubular tire rims, 33.5mm width; 36 Torrington spokes, double butted (2.0-1.6-2.0), cross 4 pattern; New Departure hubs, front and rear Model D coaster brake with 10-tooth inch-pitch sprocket and lockring. Tires not included.

Fenders: matching red front and rear with ribbed shape and flat braces fitted at hub axle.


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 12, 2020)

Iver Johnson.


----------



## dperry (Dec 12, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> Iver Johnson.



Thanks for that. I guess it's the fork crown and top tube bend that says Iver Johnson?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2020)

dperry said:


> Thanks for that. I guess it's the fork crown and top tube bend that says Iver Johnson?



...and 2pc crankset. Betting it's 30's and not TOC.


----------



## dperry (Dec 12, 2020)

More picts


----------



## dperry (Dec 12, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> ...and 2pc crankset. Betting it's 30's and not TOC.



It's true that coaster brakes are not much TOC. Another question if those are original wheels.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2020)

dperry said:


> It's true that coaster brakes are not much TOC. Another question if those are original wheels.



They look to be clad rims painted to look like wood grain, common on many Iver Johnsons.


----------



## dperry (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks.
I'll be looking for specs and pictures of this c.1937-38 model to go further.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 22, 2020)

dperry said:


> I guess it's the fork crown and *top* *tube* *bend* that says Iver Johnson?



Also, the 3 fastener holes in the head tube for a vee-shaped IJ head badge; not sure about the uniqueness of a bent top tube.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 23, 2020)

The crank is Iver Johnson post 1912 when the nut went to the non drive side.


----------

